
Ask HN: How to find a job in the bay area quickly? - bonobo3000
So i&#x27;m in a little bit of trouble. I was fired from my previous job as a software engineer, and I have an H1B visa - that leaves me about 30 days to start working at a new job before my status in the US is endangered.<p>HNers, do you have any tips on how to find a job as fast as possible in the bay area? Is it useful to work with recruiters and tell them the situation here?
======
ILIKEPONIES
We ([https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)) might be able to help. No
guarantees, but if you want, apply
([https://underdog.io/candidates](https://underdog.io/candidates)) and then
email me (josh[at]underdog[dot]io). We might be able to feature you to our
startup network as soon as next Monday.

------
calcsam
Yes. Start by reaching out to recruiters. Let them know your situation. They
will be happy to work with you as the chance of you taking some job is very
high.

Also, I would do what's below. I would reach out specially to the company and
see if they can send out ~500 resumes / week instead of 100 for 5x the $. Or
just outsource this to ODesk instead.

[https://medium.com/@calcsam/outsource-your-job-
search-3e9909...](https://medium.com/@calcsam/outsource-your-job-
search-3e990967a1f3)

------
trishume
If you get really desperate you could try walking into the offices of some
small companies and telling them about your situation and then offering to
work for below market rates in exchange for a quick hiring. This would
probably only work if your resume is good enough to interest them.

~~~
dllthomas
Don't H1B visas require that the workers be paid market rates? Of course
there's bound to be wiggle room but be careful with that...

------
JSeymourATL
Power Network: Get out, meet people, there are worthwhile events daily >
[http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ca/san_francisco/](http://www.meetup.com/cities/us/ca/san_francisco/)

------
rudimental
Consider [https://hired.com/](https://hired.com/) to apply to many companies
at once. Create a good profile and send notes to to people on AngelList.

------
huydotnet
Try lookin gat startup companies, it's much easier. Good luck!

